# Where to buy 3mm hotfix rhinestuds wholesale?



## SparkleGirl (Nov 25, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where is a good place to buy 3mm hotfix rhinestuds? I currently buy rhinestuds from ThreadArt, but the smallest size they have are 4mm. So I buy my 3mm from someone on ebay who is buying them wholesale and then making a profit. Can anyone help me cut out the middleman?


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I recommend Custom Rhinestone Designs, Hotfix Heat Transfers, Wholesale Rhinestones, Battle Ground, WA or Creative Crystal -- Home. Their pricing is pretty close but I buy from Dazzling Designs because they are local and I receive my order overnight. In both cases you must have a business license.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

All American Manufacturing in Philadelphia has wholesale pricing on rhinestones & rhinestuds - I think they will produce rhinestone transfers too.

ALL AMERICAN MANUFACTURING & SUPPLY


----------



## KirstWhite (May 31, 2008)

If you're looking to buy in bulk and have a tax ID number, try Welcome to E.H. Ashley. I love them!


----------



## cohencheng (Sep 24, 2008)

Once I brought readymade hotfix rhinestones pattern from China. Pretty good. They should have wholesale for good quality rhinestones too. Forgot the name of the co. You may try [email protected] for details.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I order all my crystals from the Rhinesone guy - Never have a problem and the service is great


----------



## vix027 (May 1, 2010)

I have been buying from crystals r us, they rhinestud and stone quality is great and they offer very good prices when purchasing wholesale. Highly recommended.


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

I continue to order from DAS (Digital Art Solutions) as I don't have to "test" their stones for durability. I have washed AND dried garments with their stones and haven't lost any stones. They really shouldn't be dried in the drier though. They offer bulk pricing.


----------



## acetransco (Jan 2, 2007)

A good Place, to get Rhinestones, in the Midwest, ans southern states, is JSI Sign Systems - Sign Making and Digital Printing Equipment, Software, Supplies and Technical Support they are in Atlanta, GA. 50 Gross of ss3 stones for $25.00 great price!!!!

Check them out

Regards, ATC


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

At the last ISS show I checked out all the rhinestone vendors as far as quality and price and Hot Fix Rhinestone Manufacturer : Wholesale Rhinestones had awesome products at really great prices. Might want to check them out as well


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

sunnydayz said:


> At the last ISS show I checked out all the rhinestone vendors as far as quality and price and Hot Fix Rhinestone Manufacturer : Wholesale Rhinestones had awesome products at really great prices. Might want to check them out as well


 
Yep!
Shine-art has the best prices and bling so far!

I received samples from them and they are beautiful!
(strong glue too!)


----------



## Downtowndesignz (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the great info!!


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

I believe Nikki is looking for rhineSTUDS not rhinestones....


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

My Shirt Connect said:


> I believe Nikki is looking for rhineSTUDS not rhinestones....


Nikki's post is also 3 years old.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

discoqueen said:


> Nikki's post is also 3 years old.


Holly Molly!!! I didn't even notice!


----------



## BeautyBella (Mar 3, 2011)

Really i don't know what kind of clothes 3mm hotfix rhinestuds for? 






























































































































































































































































Please let me know


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Rhinestuds are faceted like rhinestones, but are made of aluminum. They come in lots of different colors and are beautiful IMO. The rhinestuds we use do not contain any lead, which makes them perfect for when we create designs for children's clothing. We use rhinestuds on adult clothing as well (depending on the look we are going for as to whether we use rhinestones or rhinestuds).


----------

